# Off the beaten path in Rome



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 24, 2012)

My 12-year-old son and I are staying at a bed-and-breakfast style hotel called the Piazza di Spagna View (beside the Spanish Steps) that got very good reviews on TripAdvisor.

I already know about the obvious tourist destinations in Rome but would be interested in any insights into less well-known ideas about things to see and do in that city. Also interested in tips on any restaurants that are reasonably priced, as I’ve heard the restaurants and cafes in the Spanish Steps-Trevi Fountain area are overpriced.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 24, 2012)

How about a day trip by train to Pompeii, which is awesome?


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> How about a day trip by train to Pompeii, which is awesome?



Great idea. I believe we're going to make this part of the Naples component of our trip; I'll determine once I look at a map! (I went there 20 years ago and it was amazing. My son will love it. They maybe have more excavated since then, too.)


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are going to Naples/Pompeii, be sure to see the Archeological Museum as well. Pompeii is just a shell. All the real treasures, the frescos off the walls, the mosaics off the floors, the everyday stuff the people were using on that fateful day in 79 A.D. have been removed to the Naples Museum. Your son is probably a little young to go into the room with the (ahem) more bawdy stuff. Pompeii was a seaport with various entertainments for sailors on shore leave. Actually, Herculaneum is a more complete ruin.

Guides hang out at the Pompeii train station and will take you as part of a small group for a reasonable fee- iirc, about 10 Euros. Ours was a history professor. Or that's what he told us- who really knows.

If you will be there in July, it will be very, very, hot and crowded with American backpackers on holiday.

You asked for hints for reasonable eats in Rome. Get out of the tourist/historical area. If you eat where locals eat, it will cost half. Ask your B&B hosts. If you have Rome Cards, the metro is included, so you can easily travel outside the tourist area. Asking for cheap food near Spanish Steps/Trevi Fountain is like asking for cheap eats inside Walt Disney World (Hah!). You've just got to leave the tourist areas.

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 25, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> If you will be there in July, it will be very, very, hot and crowded with American backpackers on holiday.
> Jim



And crowded with cruisers, too 

A  small restaurant we plan on returning to on our upcoming trip is Loretto de Trei Archi, off Piazza Navona-www.trearchiristorantedaloreto.com.  

Further away is Al Cavalinno Bianco on via E. Filiberto-www.alcavallinobianco.it. We ate there last trip because my SIL's friend's cousin is the owner.  Food quite good.


----------



## X-ring (Apr 25, 2012)

thetimeshareguy said:


> I already know about the obvious tourist destinations in Rome but would be interested in any insights into less well-known ideas about things to see and do in that city.



I always make it a point to get to Trastevere ... very few casual visitors to Rome make it there.  http://wikitravel.org/en/Trastevere

I agree with Archeological Museum in Naples.

If you're into art at all, but not off the beaten path in Rome is the church of San Luigi dei Francesi, near the Pantheon - enjoy 3 famous Caravaggios in one of the side altars ... free!


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd love to know more about Herculaneum. Anyone been there?


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to Rome as part of my vacation next summer, so I have been looking into places to see as well.  The one place I wanted to mention is the Cappuchin Crypt.  The crypt contains the skeletons of many Cappuchin monks laid out artisitcally.  I haven't decided if I would find it fascinating or frightening.  I won't be going on this trip though, as I know my mother and daughter would absolutely freak out.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2012)

thetimeshareguy said:


> I'd love to know more about Herculaneum. Anyone been there?



We got off the train there enroute to Pompeii, saw just a little and caught the next train on to Pompeii. It was a more upscale town than Pompeii. It survived Vesuvius' eruption or several hours and allowed many inhabitants to escape. Most of the almost 300 remains that have been uncovered there were on the beach and warehouse area- like they were trying to get out. Pyroclastic flows (approx 1000 degrees F) did 'em in instantly. Several villas and much of the ancient town have been excavated.

Here is a link to tours you can download for between $.99 and $ 2.99 and use offline- like ebooks while you are on both Pompeii and Herculanium: http://www.ancienthistoryarchaeology.com/apps/blog/show/13921226-pompeii-tours-now-available-offline.

Jim


----------



## Denise (Apr 27, 2012)

*Scavi Tour*

The Scavi tour (City of the Dead) under St. Peters.   All the info can be found at www.saintpetersbasilica.org

I had written for reservation before we left but never heard anything back. The day we arrived we walked over to the office and were able to go with a group that was just leaving.

If you have any issues with "enclosed spaces" this is NOT for you.  A few people had to leave the group when they started to freak out.  It's hard to describe the feelings that you get when you are under there.... I will only say I would go again if I ever get the chance.  It's always worth checking to see if you can get on a tour if you are already there.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 27, 2012)

There is an even creepier monastery just outside of Palermo, Sicily, where chemicals in the soil naturally mummified bodies, and the monks let them soak up the chemicals for about six months, washed them, dressed them, and hung them in niches on the wall standing up.  All of this went on from about 1600 to about 1900. Prominent local families made donations to the monastery so their family members could be mummified and hung on the wall. Walking down the corridors of the crypt, you are a couple of feet from rows of bodies on each side, many still with flesh attached and dressed in the clothes of various bygone eras.  Some around the end of the period look like they could have died yesterday.  It is indeed rather creepy.




spencersmama said:


> I'm going to Rome as part of my vacation next summer, so I have been looking into places to see as well.  The one place I wanted to mention is the Cappuchin Crypt.  The crypt contains the skeletons of many Cappuchin monks laid out artisitcally.  I haven't decided if I would find it fascinating or frightening.  I won't be going on this trip though, as I know my mother and daughter would absolutely freak out.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 28, 2012)

*The Capuchine Crypt*

Located on Via Veneto a good street to walk. The bones are very artistically arranged and sort of creepy but wonderful. Worth seeing.


----------

